# US tourist visa ( B1/B2)



## Lulucatt (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Apologies for not posting this on the US forum.
Iam planning on holidaying in the states this Christmas with the Hubster. I am currently in the U.K on my initial 33months of my spouse visa and I understand I have to apply for the US visa with my Non E.U passport. Anyone in my situation who has gone through the same and how they found the whole application process?.
Thank you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved this to the US forum where you should get more help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Most people find it pretty straightforward

https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/us-visas/tourism-visit/visitor.html

You'll have to go for an interview in the London Embassy I think.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the information from the London Consulate on visitor and tourist visas. It should have a bit more information about the specifics of applying from the UK.
https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/tourism-visitor/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lulucatt (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you all...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The application is simple enough , then you go for finger prints and interview and then it is all up to the interiewer..If they feel you are a tourist wit money in the bank and no intention of overstaying your visa you get your visa without a problem but if they have any suspicion you may not come back for whatever reason then you are turned down and you are not reimbursed for the money you paid with the application.


----------



## Lulucatt (Sep 1, 2015)

#Update 

I got my visa....very swift process with zero paperwork( supporting documents) requested at the embassy. Just a few questions of purpose of the visit and US address we will be staying at - all these were also asked when I filled out my online application. Very surprised that though my trip is for a few weeks, was actually issued a visa valid for a couple of years.
Christmas came early at mine..happy days


----------

